# Trailer roller help



## Jmar (Apr 2, 2016)

So my sea king trailer for my 14ft is from the late 60's or early 70's I think. The rollers on there now are 5" long and only 2 1/2" wide. I can't seem to find any rollers at that width. They all seem to be 3" wide. I have ordered two so far that looked right in the picture only to receive them and they flare out at the end making them too wide and wont fit on my brackets. Has anyone else had this issue? Do I need to eat it and buy new brackets to fit these bigger rollers?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 2, 2016)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Jmar (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Jmar (Apr 2, 2016)

I actually should have said the diameter on the new rollers are 3" and that is to big for the bracket.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 2, 2016)

Do you happen to know anybody with a lathe? It wouldn't take but 2 seconds to turn one down to 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## Jmar (Apr 2, 2016)

I wish. Thought about taking my sander and just trying to shave them down.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Got any buddies at the local auto parts store? They typically keep a lathe in the back just big enough to turn down rotors. Maybe you could ask for a favor? Just thinking out loud here.


----------

